

Show HN: First Two Weeks on Mac - thezach
http://technow.info/2013/05/my-first-two-weeks-with-a-mac/

======
cl8ton
I'm in the same boat and just ordered a new iMac.

My old dell laptop was 32bit and going forward w/Win8 you need 64bit. Going to
use VMWare Fusion 5 to run Win8 in 64 bit.

Your post didn't mention it but how are you booting windows on your Mac?

------
Jeremy1026
You can configure two finger click on the trackpad to work as a right click.
It's in system preferences.

~~~
kls
I am pretty sure that is the default configuration for two finger click on the
track pad.

For those new to Mac, make an effort to learn the track pad gestures. I
actually found that I abandoned the mouse all together in favor of the track-
pad. It was not a conscious decision I just found that as the gestures became
reflex, it was more efficient to use the track-pad. The big ones are two
finger right click and two finger scroll. The two finger scroll is far more
efficient than the scroll wheel on the mouse.

